# Car audio woofer for home theater sub?



## Macksamillion

Hello. I am still in the planning stage for my theater. 

I'm working within a budget, so I have to stay within certain monetary limits for each component of the theater. 

I have been looking for a raw 12" woofer to use as a passive subwoofer for my home theater setup. I used speakerboxlite to model virtual enclosures for over two dozen 'house speaker' woofers sold on various sites. For the money I can afford to spend, none of them really impressed me. 

Then I came across the Pioneer TS-A300D4. It's a car audio woofer, but it's DVC, so I can wire it to am 8-ohm load (which is good for my Insignia 100w x 2 amp). From what I see in my modeling program, the Pioneer should really give me the lows that I need. In a 5 cubic foot box, it will play down to 18Hz, in addition to giving a nice +3dB bump at 33Hz. However, it seems like it's not very efficient. The Pioneer sheet lists it at 77dB at 1w/M. My idea is to run two of these subs, in separate enclosures, each powered by a 100w channel on my Insignia receiver. 

Do you think the woofer(s) will perform well in a home environment? Or is there something different about the way signal flows from a home amplifier vs.a 12V DC amp.... which would make the woofer excel in a mobile environment , but turn it into a dog in the home?


----------



## fusseli

Old thread, you still around?

There's no reason that it won't work well and sound good. Two 5cuft boxes is huge though. However, that's not the best amplifier setup for subwoofer duty. You'd be better off with a PA amp or subwoofer plate amp or something else.


----------



## jackramirez

Macksamillion said:


> Hello. I am still in the planning stage for my theater.
> 
> I'm working within a budget, so I have to stay within certain monetary limits for each component of the theater.
> 
> I have been looking for a raw 12" woofer to use as a passive subwoofer for my home theater setup. I used speakerboxlite to model virtual enclosures for over two dozen 'house speaker' woofers sold on various sites. For the money I can afford to spend, none of them really impressed me.
> 
> Then I came across the Echo GT-225. It's a car audio woofer, but it's DVC, so I can wire it to am 8-ohm load (which is good for my Insignia 100w x 2 amp). From what I see in my modeling program, the Pioneer should really give me the lows that I need. In a 5 cubic foot box, it will play down to 18Hz, in addition to giving a nice +3dB bump at 33Hz. However, it seems like it's not very efficient. The Pioneer sheet lists it at 77dB at 1w/M. My idea is to run two of these subs, in separate enclosures, each powered by a 100w channel on my Insignia receiver.
> 
> Do you think the woofer(s) will perform well in a home environment? Or is there something different about the way signal flows from a home amplifier vs.a 12V DC amp.... which would make the woofer excel in a mobile environment , but turn it into a dog in the home?


I once tried to do this too. Reread all forums seems to me. Searched all sites. Day and night. I tried to do something on my own. But it didn’t give any result, so I dropped the idea. And I advise you too.


----------



## carlo.salemmi01

Hi, actually I don't think it works, otherwise because two lines have been created, one for cars and one for home. The second is a much larger environment than the first.
At home I have directly placed the Home Cinema Kit already equipped with speakers and a subwoofer. If you don't want to buy the complete kit, I suggest you get a built-in subwoofer like the one in the KEF Ci200QSB.


----------



## weerebellie

A car subwoofer can be used at home, yes. Home audio systems can work with car subwoofers (home theater). Even your automobile amplifiers can be used to offer the proper power supply. You can utilise a car subwoofer at home if the power rating is the same. If you need a way to get your car out of a tight spot, invest in a high-quality brand winch for your huge vehicle. To choose a winch that will work for your large vehicle, select the sort of car you own from the list.


----------

